# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Worth the trip? I'll be in NYC in a few weeks for a trade show with a few co-workers. We've talked about getting a steak one of our two nights there and I mentioned this place. I've read a TON of revi

## Dennis

Worth the trip? I'll be in NYC in a few weeks for a trade show with a few co-workers. We've talked about getting a steak one of our two nights there and I mentioned this place. I've read a TON of reviews that slam it as an overpriced, overhyped has been.

Intel, please.

----------


## JEK

> Worth the trip? I'll be in NYC in a few weeks for a trade show with a few co-workers. We've talked about getting a steak one of our two nights there and I mentioned this place. I've read a TON of reviews that slam it as an overpriced, overhyped has been.
> 
> Intel, please.



Been there many times, but not recently. One thing that has not changed is that is is a cash only place, no plastic except their own.

Peter Luger

----------


## goldold25

NY Times just reviewed Lugers last week or two weeks ago and pretty much said quality is not commensurate with price.  Service is brusk, often rude and there are so many new similar alumni places in NYC that a trip to Williamsburg may not be worth the effort.  Remember, if you do go, it's cash only.

----------


## JEK

> NY Times just reviewed Lugers last week or two weeks ago and pretty much said quality is not commensurate with price.  Service is brusk, often rude and there are so many new similar alumni places in NYC that a trip to Williamsburg may not be worth the effort.  Remember, if you do go, it's cash only.



Here it is in full:

The New York Times

September 19, 2007
The Original Master of Blood and Butter
By FRANK BRUNI

THE restaurant Peter Luger has been around for an astonishing 120 years. None of them have paid it the kind of tribute that the last five have.

One after another, Luger clones have opened, operated by former Luger cooks or managers or waiters, all of whom trumpet their association with it, all of whom appropriate its traditions. Any day now I expect a news release announcing that a Con Ed worker who checked Luger

----------


## MIke R

better choices for steak in NYC..look at Sparks...the Strip House.....amd Mark Josephs..Ive been to the first two and loved it....my daughter goes to the third one quite a bit

Keens and Palm aint bad - but I havent been to either in quite some time

----------


## JEK

> Worth the trip? I'll be in NYC in a few weeks for a trade show with a few co-workers. We've talked about getting a steak one of our two nights there and I mentioned this place. I've read a TON of reviews that slam it as an overpriced, overhyped has been.
> 
> Intel, please.



Another personal observation. I worked in Williamsburg in the early 70s when Luger's was an outpost of civilization in the wilderness. Serpico was shot just up the block from the resto and it was hard to get a cab to drop you off or pick you up after dinner. The gentrification of Williamsburg  may have dumbed down the old place.

----------


## mikeinbklyn

Just a personal thought from a resident...

I love the way they prepare the porterhouses (sizzling in its own fat; portions for two, three or four).  But several years ago, the head waiter of PL opened up Wolfgang's in Midtown Manhattan (there is now another one in Tribeca).  The steak is the same, there are better sides/desserts/wines, and it is easier to get to than Williamsburg (I'm in Park Slope an it is still easier to go to Manhattan).

Definitely the service and decor leave much to be desired, but it has always been that way; kind of what gives it its charm.  The steak being equal, the original has its novelty; the ones in Manhattan have a better meal.

If you do go, just reserve early.

----------


## Dennis

Thanks, Mike. Always good to get a local perspective.

Sounds like it's a place to go just so you can say you went.

----------


## NYCFred

Head for Strip House. comparable meats, cool decor, and you can stroll the neighborhood post dinner....
Get ready for the (tourist) $2 hotdogs outside Javits, too...LOL

----------


## Dennis

> Head for Strip House. comparable meats, cool decor, and you can stroll the neighborhood post dinner....
> Get ready for the (tourist) $2 hotdogs outside Javits, too...LOL



Believe me, my Chicago born and raised co-workers won't eat a hot dog in New York.

----------


## JoshA

In case you still need some data on Manhattan and Brooklyn restaurants, Michelin has a new list:

October 8, 2007,  10:43 am
The Tire Man Weighs In

By Nick Fox

Tags: Awards and Ratings

Michelin has just announced its third annual New York City restaurant ratings. Jean Georges, Le Bernardin and Per Se remained the city

----------

